# Galveston, Surfside



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I need a someone to fly fish with around Surfside and Galveston. Fishing is about to be great and I need someone to share time on the platform with so I don’t have to go solo. I pretty much only fish weekdays and 99% of the time it’s on fly. Usually I’m on the water just before sunrise at back at the ramp before lunch. Bonus points if you’re not a serial killer


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Hey man I work shift work so I’m off during the week sometimes. I work a 5-4-5 schedule. 

PM sent.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Shift worker here too. Almost all my time off is during the week. My skiff or your skiff no worries.


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm off Mondays and Tuesdays; we can probably work something out if you're game. Your boat or mine. I do the same hours; I hit the dawn patrol and come in at noon to beat the traffic (I'm north of Houston).


----------



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

I’ll keep you guys in mind I’ll prob go a few times next week


----------

